

I quit - Killswitch
http://bensw.com/blog/I-quit/

======
Ellipsis753
It would be nice if he explained why...

~~~
shmageggy
Or if there were any context or substantial content whatsoever. I realize this
was probably written only for the author's own self-expression, but I can't
see any reason for it to be here.

------
th0114nd
Congratulations on your decision. A lot of the time I feel like I should drop
out of school, but don't because status quo just seems easier.

